# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  إنشاء وقفيتين تحملان اسم الملك لدراسة فكر الإمامين الغزالي والرازي

## معاذ ملحم

*إنشاء وقفيتين تحملان اسم الملك لدراسة فكر الإمامين الغزالي والرازي بقيمة 4 ملايين دينار




*
*
*
*قدمتا هدية للأمة الإسلامية بمناسبة الذكرى الـ 50 لميلاد جلالته وإحياء لسنة الوقف الحضارية 

  بمباركة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، اعلن أمس عن إنشاء وقفيتين تحملان اسم جلالة الملك لدراسة فكر الإمامين الغزالي والرازي.

وبحضور جلالة الملك وعدد من أصحاب السمو الأمراء وجمع من الشخصيات الإسلامية وعلماء الدين من مختلف دول العالم الإسلامي، تم التوقيع في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي على إنشاء الوقفيتين اللتين قدمتا هدية للأمة الإسلامية بمناسبة الذكرى الخمسين لميلاد جلالته، ولاحياء سنة الوقف الحضارية ودوره الريادي التعليمي وبمبادرة نوعية جديدة من مؤسسة آل البيت الملكية للفكر الإسلامي.


وجاءت الوقفية الاولى باسم «وقفية الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين الكرسي المكتمل لدراسة فكر الإمام الغزالي ومنهجه» والثانية» وقفية الملك عبدالله الثاني الكرسي المكتمل لدراسة فكر الامام فخر الدين الرازي».


وتضمنت الوقفية الأولى إنشاء صرح أكاديمي إسلامي في المسجد الأقصى المبارك لكي يُعمر المسجد بالعلماء وطلبة العلم، ولإعطاء دفع علمي وروحي إسلامي لحماة مدينة القدس،وإنشاء كرسي أستاذية لتدريس فكر الإمام الغزالي ومنهجه في جامعة القدس والمسجد الأقصى المبارك.


كما تضمنت الوقفية الأولى إنشاء جائزة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين لدراسات التراث العلمي للإمام الغزالي، وتقديم منح للطلاب الذين يدرسون في ذلك الكرسي في المسجد الأقصى وجامعة القدس (منها منحة لدرجة الماجستير ومنحة أخرى لدرجة الدكتوراه).

وتبلغ قيمة الوقفية (2) مليون دينار أردني أودعت في أحد المصارف الإسلامية لاستثمارها والإنفاق من ريعها على المشاريع العلمية التي تهدف الوقفية إلى تحقيقها.

وبموجب نص الوقفية سيتولى الإشراف على الوقفية ثلاثة مجالس أولها مجلس أمناء ومجلس مالي استثماري ومجلس للكرسي بالإضافة إلى المتولي العام للأوقاف في المملكة وهو مجلس الأوقاف الأعلى.


وسيتم كتابة الوقفية وتوثيقها على لوح رخامي يثبت في رواق المسجد الأقصى المبارك.




وتعد هذه الوقفية الأولى من نوعها من الأوقاف التعليمية الشاملة الموقوفة على المسجد الأقصى وفيها من الدلالات الواضحة على مكانة القدس في وجدان الهاشميين وفكرهم بعامة وعناية صاحب الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين حفظه الله بخاصة وعلى الدور الريادي للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في رعاية المقدسات والحفاظ عليها.


كما يدل اختيار تسمية الكرسي واختصاصه بالإمام الغزالي الذي اعتكف في زاويته عندما سكن بيت المقدس، وكان يدرِّس في المسجد الأقصى المبارك، وفيها وضع كتابه القيم «إحياء علوم الدين»، على العناية بالفكر المنهجي الأصيل المتسم بالوسطية والاعتدال وإعلاء مكانة العلم والعلماء ودورهم في ترشيد حركة المجتمع والارتقاء بفكره.
وتضمنت الوقفية الثانية إنشاء كرسي أستاذية لتدريس فكر الإمام الرازي ومنهجه في الجامعة الأردنية وجامعة العلوم الإسلامية العالمية ومسجد الحسين بن طلال، وإنشاء جائزة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين للدراسات التي تتناول الإمام الرازي وفكره ومنهجه.


كما اشتملت الوقفية الثانية على تقديم عدد من المنح للطلاب الذين يدرسون في ذلك الكرسي في مسجد الحسين بن طلال الجامعة الأردنية وجامعة العلوم الإسلامية العالمية (منها منحة لدرجة الماجستير ومنحة أخرى لدرجة الدكتوراه).


وتبلغ قيمة الوقفية (2) مليون دينارأودعت في أحد المصارف الإسلامية لاستثمارها والإنفاق من ريعها على المشاريع العلمية التي تهدف الوقفية إلى تحقيقها.
وبموجب نص الوقفية سيتولى الإشراف على الوقفية ثلاثة مجالس أولها مجلس أمناء ومجلس مالي استثماري ومجلس للكرسي بالإضافة إلى المتولي العام للأوقاف في المملكة وهو مجلس الأوقاف الأعلى.


وسيتم كتابة الوقفية وتوثيقها على لوح رخامي يثبت في رواق مسجد الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه.


وتعد هذه الوقفية الأولى من نوعها من الأوقاف التعليمية الشاملة الموقوفة على مسجد الحسين بن طلال وفيها من الدلالات الواضحة على مكانة العلم في وجدان الهاشميين وفكرهم بعامة وعناية صاحب الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين حفظه الله بخاصة وعلى الدور الريادي للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في رعاية المقدسات والحفاظ عليها.


كما يدل اختيار تسمية الكرسي واختصاصه بالإمام الرازي على محبة الملك الحسين بن طلال رحمه الله وعشقه للقرآن الكريم وأن الإمام الرازي مجدد ومصلح وقائد فكري مدافع عن ثقافة الأمة وعقيدتها وصاحب حجة دامغة في رد شبهات التيارات الفكرية الغازية الوافدة وموسوعته التفسيرية مفاتيح الغيب شاهد على ذلك.


وقال مدير عام مؤسسة آل البيت الملكية للفكر الإسلامي الدكتور منور المهيد في كلمة له ان من تقاليد الوقف الخيري الإسلامية( نظام الكراسي العلمية ) التي يتصدر العلماء الاعلام للتفكر والتربية والدرس في حضرات الدين والعلم والتزكية المباركة من المساجد والمدارس والجامعات وغيرها.


وأضاف ان المؤسسة تسعى لإعادة هذه السنة الجليلة وتقاليدها الخيرية والعلمية من خلال إنشاء وقفيتين خيريتين تحمل كل وقفية منهما اسم « وقفية الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين».


وقال «سيتمتع كل من هذين الكرسيين العلميين باستقلالية تامة في اختيار الطلبة وتقديم المنح الدراسية، وفي اختيار عالم قدير لشغل منصب التدريس في كل منهما، فضلا عن منح جوائز الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين لدراسات التراث العلمي لكل من الإمامين».

واعرب المهيد باسم مؤسسة ال البيت عن شكره وتقديره الى السيد عبدالحميد شومان، والبنك العربي الاسلامي الدولي على السخاء الكبير المتمثل في المساهمة المالية في جانبيها دعم تكاليف هذه الوقفية العلمية الخيرية المباركة ودعم في استثمار لها.

من جانبه قال رئيس مجلس أوقاف القدس الشيخ عبدالعظيم سلهب في كلمته «إنها للفتة كريمة سامية متميزة ان يتفضل جلالتكم بإنشاء هذه الوقفية العلمية وتحمل اسمكم السامي تبتغون رضى الله عز وجل بإثراء الفكر الإسلامي وتعميق النظر فيه واحتضان الباحثين وتشجيعهم لبيان كنوزه ورائع ذخائره، والوقوف على أفكار ومناهج أئمة العلم الذين كرسوا حياتهم للعلم».


وأضاف « توجد اليوم في الجامعات مساقات لتدريس الفكر الإسلامي عامة،  إلا ان جلالتكم أراد بهذه الوقفية التميز والتفرد بتخصيص كرسي مكمل لدراسة فكر حجة الإسلام الإمام أبي حامد الغزالي ومنهجه في المسجد الأقصى المبارك وجامعة القدس،  وكرسي مكمل لدراسة فكر امام المفسرين الفخر الرازي في مسجد الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه والجامعة الأردنية وجامعة العلوم الإسلامية العالمية».


وبين ان ربط دراسة فكر الإمام الغزالي بالمسجد الأقصى المبارك فيه من المعاني والدلالات الواضحة التي تؤسس لانطلاقة علمية وروحية في المسجد الأقصى وتهدف إلى اعمار هذا المسجد بالبشر،  «كما تقومون جلالتكم على رعايته واعتماره ماديا».

بدوره قال رئيس جامعة القدس الدكتور سري نسيبة في كلمته « من القدس،  نقف اليوم نحن أبناء المدينة والقائمين على جامعتها أمام جلالتكم لنهنئكم على هذه اللفتة الصدوقة لإقامة وقفية باسم الإمام الغزالي في القدس يعاد من خلالها إحياء علوم الدين في أروقة الأقصى المبارك، فتصبح أنشطتها منارة لأهل هذه المدينة وهم اليوم في أمس الحاجة لها في زمن تكاد أنفاسهم تختنق من وطأة الاحتلال».


وأشار إلى فقه وعلم الإمام الغزالي الذي يعتبر منارة علم ومعرفة، والى تواجده في المدينة المقدسة بجوار المسجد الأقصى المبارك وقبة الصخرة المشرفة.


وقال رئيس الجامعة الأردنية الدكتور عادل الطويسي في كلمته ان الجامعة تنظر إلى هذا المشروع الرائد كرافد أساسي لطلبة الجامعة بعامة وطلبة الشريعة على وجه الخصوص حيث يضيف إضافة معرفية في مجال العقيدة والفلسفة الإسلامية وفهم كتاب الله فهما قويما وفي ترسيخ مبادئ الفكر الإسلامي والحضارة الإسلامية.


وأضاف ان هذا الكرسي الرائد سيسهم في تنفيذ مشروع الجامعة الأردنية-التي تحتفل هذا العام بعيدها الخمسين،  ففي عام 1962 ولدت شمسان شمس عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين وشمس الجامعة الأردنية-، الطموح وتحويلها إلى جامعة بحثية لتصبح جامعة مميزة ليس على المستوى المحلي والإقليمي فحسب بل على المستوى العالمي.


بدوره اشار رئيس جامعة العلوم الاسلامية العالمية الدكتور عبدالناصر ابو البصل في كلمته الى اهمية إنشاء وقفيتي الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين لدراسة فكر الإمامين الغزالي والرازي ودورهما في تعميق فهم الفكر الاسلامي وصورته المشرقة، مثمنا جهود جلالة الملك في دعم ورعاية هذه المبادرة الكبيرة، وكل من ساهم في اخراجها الى حيز الوجود.


وجدير بالذكر أن مجموع الوقفيتين أربعة ملايين دينار اودعتا بحساب استثماري لتنميتهما وديمومتهما، بحيث تشكلان منارات علمية هادية لأبناء الأمة الأولى في القدس والثانية في عمان وهي سنة حميدة يقتدى بها لدعم البحث العلمي ودعم التعليم الشرعي المنهجي الذي يحفظ عقيدة الأمة وثقافتها ويقويها لمواجهة التحديات.


وفي تصريحات للتلفزيون الأردني ووكالة الأنباء الأردنية (بترا)، قال فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور محمد سعيد البوطي ان استحداث كرسي باسم علم من أعلام الإسلام في التاريخ الغابر والسلف الصالح تمتاز قيمته بان الشيء الذائع الآن ان الأقدار العلمية الموجودة في الجامعات العربية والإسلامية تعنون بعناوين العلوم، وهذه العناوين مفتوحة للتلاعب والتغيير، بينما الكرسي الذي يستحدث باسم عالم من العلماء كالإمام الغزالي لا يمكن إلا ان يكون هذا الكرسي حصنا لأفكاره ولمبادئه.


وأضاف فضيلة الشيخ البوطي ان ميزة هذا الكرسي كبيرة جدا و»أنا أرى ان من الواجب على مديري الجامعات العربية والإسلامية بل على الدول العربية والإسلامية ان تصطفي من أئمة العالم الإسلامي الغابرين وتستحدث كراسي بأسمائهم لتكون أفكارهم محصنة بأسمائهم».


من جهته، قال سماحة الشيخ علي جمعة مفتي الديار المصرية ان هذا الحدث يوجد فيه ثلاثة عناصر الأول هو فكرة إحياء الأوقاف التي بنت الحضارة الإسلامية واهتمت عبر التاريخ بالعلم وبالصحة والبحث العلمي والتكافل الاجتماعي والأمن الداخلي، مثلما بنت الفنون والآداب في الحضارة الإسلامية..الحضارة الإنسانية.


وأضاف سماحة الشيخ جمعة ان العنصر الثاني هو ان هذا الوقف يتعلق بأشخاص كبار كالإمام الغزالي والإمام الرازي وهما من المجددين، فيما يتضمن العنصر الثالث بوقفية الإمام الغزالي التي اهتمت بمنهج إنساني ركزت على هذه الشخصية وبرنامجه النهضوي التجديدي..الإمام الغزالي يريد أمرين الأول استقامة الفكر والثاني منظومة القيم.


وأوضح ان هذه الوقفية تعد نقلة حضارية، لا سيما في عنصرها المكاني وهو ان الإمام الغزالي صاحب الرسالة المقدسية، يدرس بالقدس عروس عروبتنا وراية حياتنا.. القدس التي لن نفرط فيها أبدا لأنها جزء لا يتجزأ من هويتنا، والإمام الرازي في مسجد الملك الحسين وهذا إحياء لهذه الأماكن وإحياء للأفكار..
وقال «فنحن أمام إجراءات في الظاهر وقفية وفي الحقيقية قمة من قمم الحضارة».


من جهته، قال فضيلة الشيخ عمر بن محمد بن حفيظ عميد دار المصطفى للدراسات الإسلامية في اليمن ان هذه المناسبة الكريمة تعلقت بالإنسانية جمعاء بل بالكون لان شؤون المناهج التي تزكي نفس الإنسان وتجعله بهذه الحياة مدرك سر خلقه ووجوده ومتسابقا إلى منفعة الوجود من حوله وخدمة الكون بما فيه والإنسانية على وجه الخصوص من حيث كونها مميزة عن بقية أجناس الوجود.


وأضاف فضيلة الشيخ بن حفيظ ان هذه المناسبة التي نحضرها بالمملكة نسعد بها ونشكر الله على ان حقائق تجديد الخير بالعالم والأمة موجودة من ولادة نبي الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-،  فكرسيي الإمامين الغزالي والرازي يشير إلى إدراك عميق لحاجة العالم لمثل هذا.
وقال «إننا عند تحررنا من العصبيات بمختلف أجناسها نجد أننا أمام علمين من علماء الأمة خدما الإنسانية خدمة استفاد منها غير المسلمين وبعض كتبهم درست في جامعات غير المسلمين».


وأوضح انه عندما جاء التفكير في إحياء هذا التراث الكبير إنما أدركنا واجبات تواصل المسير في الحياة لإقامة المنهج على طريق قويم من شانه ان ينفع القاصي والداني.


وقال فضيلة الشيخ الحبيب الجفري ان من عظيم توفيق الله تعالى لأخي جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله وزاده توفيقا ان أكرم بتأسيس هذين الكرسيين ليحييا حدثا من الأمور التي نحن بحاجة اليوم إلى إحيائها لجهتين،  أولا مفهوم الوقف وارتباط هذا الوقف بالفكر وبالعلم إذ أن فهم الناس للوقف منحصرا على بناء مسجد أو مستشفى وهو عظيم لكن الكلام عن الوقف للفكر وللعلم هذا أمر يحيا من جديد بمثل هذه المبادرة من جلالة الملك.


اما الأمر الثاني انه ارتبط بجبلين عظيمين من جبال الفكر والعلم والتربية في الأمة..
وقال انه وفي مثل هذه المرحلة الحرجة التي تمر بها المنطقة أكثر ما نفتقده حسن النظر والتأمل وبناء الأمور على معرفة حقيقية وارتباط تأهيل جيل مقبل من الأمة..
واضاف « أن يقام في المسجد الأقصى بالقدس وبالأردن وهي الأرض التي أكرمها الله بالبركة هذه الوقفية مؤشر إلى ان هناك جيلا سينشئ لم يكن بعد ذلك خاضعا لأي مؤثرات تحول بينه وبين ان ينظر إلى الأمور كما هي بحيث يكون الفكر مرتبطاً بالنشاط وقائدا له.


وبين ان ارتباط هذا الأمر بالمسجد الأقصى وإحياء التعليم فيه ويكون الإمام الغزالي يرجع مرة أخرى إلى المسجد الأقصى ونرى ذلك من خلال قطعة من الرخام يسجل فيها هذا الوقف الذي سيكون داخل المسجد باسم الملك عبدالله الثاني هذا معنى من جديد يحيا وينبعث قوامه العلم والتربية والفكر.


وحضر الحفل سمو الأمير فيصل بن الحسين، وسمو الأمير غازي بن محمد كبير مستشاري جلالة الملك للشؤون الدينية والثقافية والمبعوث الشخصي، رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة آل البيت الملكية للفكر الإسلامي، وسمو الأمير راشد بن الحسن، ورئيس مجلس الأعيان ورئيس مجلس النواب، ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي، ومدير مكتب جلالة الملك، ومستشار جلالة الملك لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال، وعدد من الوزراء والمسؤولين وعدد من كبار المسؤولين في السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية.


الى ذلك يشترط فيمن يتولى كرسي الاستاذية في فكر الامام الغزالي ومنهجه ان يكون مسلما من أهل السنة والجماعة (الاشاعرة- الماتريدية) وان يلتزم باتباع المذاهب الاربعة وان يكون مقميا للصلاة عدلا حسن السيرة وان يكون من حفاظ القران الكريم ومتخصصا ذا كفاءة عالية في العلوم الاسلامية وله عناية كبيرة بفكر الامام الغزالي ومنهجه واثاره العلمية والدعوية والفكرية وان يتقن اللغة العربية والانجليزية قراءة وكتابة ومحادثة وحاصلا على درجة الدكتوراه واستاذا او استاذا مشاركا من جامعة او جامعات معترف بها.

اضافة: ان تكون الاولوية في التعيين لابناء بيت المقدس ثم لابناء فلسطين ولابناء بلاد الشام: الاردن وسورية ولبنان والعراق، فإن لم يوجد من ابناء القدس او فلسطين يسعى المجلس لحصول من يشغل الكرسي على الصفة الدبلوماسية من الاردن او فلسطين، واذا تساوى المتقدمون لشغل الكرسي في الشروط السابقة ذكرها، تكون الاولوية للمنتسبين لال البيت.

وللمجلس ان يخفض شرط حفظ القران الى ستة اجزاء وعلى المجلس التوصية لمجلس الامناء بإقالة استاذ الكرسي اذا اخل بشرط جوهري من شروط استاذ الكرسي.


وحول متولي الوقف، فينشأ بموجب هذا الوقف ثلاثة مجالس، الاول: مجلس امناء، تكون مهمته الاشراف العام على الوقفية وفي حال حدوث ظروف استثنائية تتعلق بوجود الوقفية او المساس القانوني بها، تحال الامور لهذا المجلس لاتخاذ قراره بشانها، والثاني: المجلس الاستثماري وهو مجلس مالي يتولى الاشراف على الاستثمار وتنمية اموال الوقفية بالاضافة الى المتولي العام المنصوص عليه في قانون الاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية الساري المفعول.


ويتولى مجلس الكرسي الاشارف العلمي المباشر على الوقفية واصدار التعليمات التنفيذية لكرسي الاستاذية والجائزة والمنح لدراسية والتعليمات التنفيذية لعمل مجلس الكرسي والمجلس الاستثماري واختيار الاستاذ الذي يشغل الكرسي وتقييمه.


ويتكون مجلس الامناء من رئيس وثمانية اعضاء، وهم سمو الامير غازي بن محمد رئيسا (ومن بعده الاكبر من ذريته من الذكور ثم من الاناث مع تقديم الحفدة على الاسباط منهم) وعضوية: وزير الاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية، رئيس مجلس امناء مؤسسة ال البيت الملكية للفكر الاسلامي ومفتى المملكة ورئيس جامعة القدس- فلسطين ورئيس جامعة العلوم الاسلامية العالمية ورئيس محكمة استئناف القدس الشرعية وامام المسجد الاقصى الشريف ومفتي القدس.


اما مجلس الكرسي يتكون من سمو الامير غازي بن محمد رئيسا، وعضوية: سماحة الشيخ علي جمعة مفتي الديار المصرية وسماحة الشيخ الدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي وسماحة الشيخ عمر بن حفيظ وسماحة الشيخ علي الجفري ورئيس جامعة القدس ورئيس جامعة العلوم الاسلامية وامام المسجد الاقصى ومفتي القدس.


اما شروط من يتولى كرسي الاستاذية في فكر الامام فخر الدين الرازي ان يكون مسلما من أه لالسنة والجماعة (الاشاعرة- الماتريدية) وان يلتزم باتباع المذاهب الاربعة وان يكون مقميا للصلاة عدلا حسن السيرة وان يكون من حفاظ القران الكريم ومتخصصا ذا كفاءة عالية في العلوم الاسلامية وله عناية كبيرة بفكر الامام الرازي ومنهجه واثاره العلمية والدعوية والفكرية وان يتقن اللغة العربية والانجليزية قراءة وكتابة ومحادثة وحاصلا على درجة الدكتوراه واستاذا او استاذا مشاركا من جامعة او جامعات معترف بها.


اضافة: ان تكون الاولوية في التعيين لابناء المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ثم لابناء فلسطين وسورية ولبنان والعراق، فإن لم يوجد من ابناء المملة الاردنية الهاشمية يسعى المجلس لحصول من يشغل الكرسي على الصفة الدبلوماسية من الاردن، واذا تساوى المتقدمون لشغل الكرسي في الشروط السابقة ذكرها، تكون الاولوية للمنتسبين لمؤسسة ال البيت الملكية للفكر الاسلامي.


ولمجلس ان يخفض شرط حفظ القران الى ستة اجزاء وعلى المجلس التوصية لمجلس الامناء بإقالة استاذ الكرسي اذا اخل بشرط جوهري من شروط استاذ الكرسي.


وحول متولي الوقف، فينشأ بموجب هذا الوقف ثلاثة مجالس، الاول: مجلس امناء، تكون مهمته الاشراف العام على الوقفية وفي حال حدوث ظروف استثنائية تتعلق بوجود الوقفية او المساس القانوني بها، تحال الامور لهذا المجلس لاتخاذ قراره بشانها، والثاني: المجلس الاستثماري وهو مجلس مالي يتولى الاشراف على الاستثمار وتنمية اموال الوقفية بالاضافة الى المتولي العام المنصوص عليه في قانون الاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية الساري المفعول.


ويتولى مجلس الكرسي الاشراف العلمي المباشر على الوقفية واصدار التعليمات التنفيذية لكرسي الاستاذية والجائزة والمنح لدراسية والتعليمات التنفيذية لعمل مجلس الكرسي والمجلس الاستثماري واختيار الاستاذ الذي يشغل الكرسي وتقييمه.


ويتكون مجلس الامناء من رئيس وسبعة اعضاء، وهم سمو الامير غازي بن محمد رئيسا (ومن بعده الاكبر من ذريته من الذكور ثم من الاناث مع تقديم الحفدة على الاسباط منهم)، وزير الاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية، ورئيس مجلس امناء مؤسسة ال البيت الملكية للفكر الاسلامي ومفتى المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ورئيس الجامعة الاردنية ورئيس جامعة العلوم الاسلامية العالمية ورئيس محكمة الاستئناف الشرعية في الاردن وامام مسجد الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه.


**اما مجلس الكرسي يتكون من: 

**سمو الامير غازي بن محمد،**  رئيسا**،
**
وعضوية:
** سماحة الشيخ علي جمعة مفتي الديار المصرية
 وسماحة الشيخ الدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي
 وسماحة الشيخ عمر بن حفيظ 
وسماحة الشيخ علي الجفري
 ورئيس الجامعة الاردنية
 ورئيس جامعة العلوم الاسلامية.


**منقوووووول* 
*


*

----------


## shams spring

رائع بالفعل ....  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كالعادة دائماً الهاشميون معروفين بعطائهم و انجازاتهم 
أبدعت معاذ بهذه التغطية 

**
*

----------

